# anyone with southern bass experience?



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

im not in ohio anymore, but even stationed in south carolina i still wanna fish in my spare time. on base we have a ton of ponds ful of cattails, pads, trees, and of course alligators too. ive been trying shad colored bass asassins with 1/32 oz weight really slow through the pads, but no luck yet. i got a box from home with some of my stuff and want to toss the scum frog and a buzz bait through the weeds tomorrow, but perhaps the suspending jerkbait will get some attention as well. ive done ok with the suspending jerkbait at home early season, but also know that souhern bass will act different than ohio bass that im used to. weather here has been 55-70 degrees during the day and id have to guess the water temp is around 50. i dont consider myself much of a bass fisher, but since im being deprived of walleye and the catfish are lazy right now ill take whatever bends my rod and hear locals talk about really nice bass in the area once mach and april comes around, so bigmouths it is and anyone who knows me knows tha i wanna fish NOW. i do have access to a boat, but the picture below shows how i have to trailer it 2 miles to the ramp  anyone have any suggestions for me? ...i aint gonna spend $100 each on several swimbaits either


----------



## Frank-O (Sep 6, 2010)

Go buy a couple of packs of 10" worms in various colors. Texas rig it. Your choice of weight. Pitch it at the edge of the cat tails or any other shoreline weeds.
Also get a couple of rattle-traps. Sexy shad & a craw pattern. Cast to deeper open water.
These two baits are great in souther lakes. 
Good luck (and it won't cost you $100, more like $15)


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

Frank-O said:


> Go buy a couple of packs of 10" worms in various colors. Texas rig it. Your choice of weight. Pitch it at the edge of the cat tails or any other shoreline weeds.
> Also get a couple of rattle-traps. Sexy shad & a craw pattern. Cast to deeper open water.
> These two baits are great in souther lakes.
> Good luck (and it won't cost you $100, more like $15)


might have to try that and yes ive seen plenty of 10" plastic worms in the store around here. havent seen them yet but ive also done really well for bass using senko worms. once the hunting stuff goes off the wal mart shelf though im sure ill find them. many of the ponds on base are shallow, but there does appear to be a deep hole or two that will get some attention and the rattle trap doesnt sound like a bad idea either. there is also a river thats chock full of weeds on the bottom and i hear locals saying 3-5lb bass being common there, but im yet to see anyone with a fish there so i can't say for sure. the river drops to 10-15 feet deep pretty quickly and theres plenty of places that are 3-4 feet with weeds and a sharp drop off right next to em. needless to say those will get my attention  thanks for the help and ill have to give that a try.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

1- I recommend getting a few original Rapala floating minnow type baits. (I've always called them floater/divers.) The original pearl belly with the black back is a good color. Toss this lure and let the ripples/waves get about six foot away from it before moving it. Then twitch it, and wait again until the waves are six feet away. Then crank it back and toss it toward another target.

2- Along with the soft plastic worm that was mentioned prior, get some 6-inch lizards. Those bass are pre-spawn right now, and lizards type lures imitate the natural enemy of bass during this time of the season.

3- Get a few 1/4 & 3/8oz. black and green pumpkin bass jigs. Tip them with Uncle Josh #11 black or green pumpkin pork frogs. Or tip them with a craw type trailer.
Toss this jignpig lure out, let it drop to the bottom, and slowly drag/crawl it back to you like a crawdad.

This lets you cover both the upper column of the ponds you are fishing. And the lower column of the ponds you're fishin'. They should be in the shallows where you are at until the spawn is over.
Good luck!!!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

alot of good advice. i would say this, if the ponds you are describing have as much vegetation in them as it sounds then a suspending jerk bait is going to be tough to throw as will a rattle trap. if the weeds are thin, or mostly on the bottom then im sure they will work. i totally recomend the big worms, big lizards and the biggest flukes you can find but ive always thrown those types of baits in that type of environment weightless or with a swimbait hook that has a belly weight attached. the weightlessness gives the bait alot of action and eratic motion. a great topwater bait that i think you can get at walmart is a zoom horny toad. you just texas rig it with a swimbait hook, those things are deadly over hydrilla.

the weather in south carolina has been abnormally cold this winter, the fish down there arent used to temps that low (it was snowing down there 3 weeks ago) it might take a few more days of 70s before they come out of a funk. it wont be long though, and you wont be able to keep them off your hooks.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

You are surrounded by great fishing destinations if you have spare time, The Santee Cooper chain with Lake Marion and Lake Moultrie in the South. Lake Jocassee, Keowee, and Hartwell in the NW, Lake Murray and Greenwood in the East, and others, lakes, ponds, and rivers are everywhere. They have forums just like this and you can meet people to take you out to learn or do it yourself with friends. I lived in Greenville for 7 years and the fishing in SC is just insane...finding someone to show and teach you is the key. 
In the Spring and Fall go to Georgetown get on a head or charter boat and go Dolphin fishing...my favorite fish and delicious!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

try tubes and jigs and jr,jerk baits the smaller ones and spinner baits


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

just last week i did the best use of skype ever. my dad got my tackle box by the webcam and i told him everything i wanted shipped down here. he was amazed at how i knew exactly where everything was as well  having started from nothing in my room, this is what i have. i bought a $30 medium action ugly stick spinning combo with 8lb line and a tackle bag with 4 big trays in it. of course i have a few spinners and buzz baits, including beetle spins for the crappie down here as well. bass asassins, my 3" walleye grubs, and a few plastic crayfish (absolutely deadly back home), along with a few glow in the dark shrimp lures is what i have for soft plastics (gonna try some saltwater fishin too  ). topwater i have a few frog lures, floating and very shallow diving crankbaits, and the popper i carved/painted by hand. just a couple diving plugs but i got one of my wally divers, a suspending minnow, and another shallower diving jerkbait thats worked well at home. i have several different spoons as those are one of my favorite lures for just about anything i go after, bought a couple little georges as they demolish anything that swims for me, a cicada lure, dont forget the rooster tails, and of course my gar baits since people tell me they see em 3-4 feet down here along with terminal tackle. i got 2 of my shipmates to buy a license and takin em to dicks sporting goods today, so ill pick up a few more things for sure. as for my exact locaction, marrington plantation is a very short walk for me and the boat ramp at busy park in cooper river is just 3 miles or so from me. most of my time will be in marrington, but i also booked a charter for redfish next weekend  ill have to try out the surrounding lakes for bass and giant catfish later on and yes i want to do a deep sea trolling trip for marlin, tuna, and dolphin while im here!!! also gonna buy a heavy rod and try some shark fishing off a pier too. time for lunch but thanks for the help again!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

ufaquaoiler said:


> just last week i did the best use of skype ever. my dad got my tackle box by the webcam and i told him everything i wanted shipped down here. he was amazed at how i knew exactly where everything was as well  having started from nothing in my room, this is what i have. i bought a $30 medium action ugly stick spinning combo with 8lb line and a tackle bag with 4 big trays in it. of course i have a few spinners and buzz baits, including beetle spins for the crappie down here as well. bass asassins, my 3" walleye grubs, and a few plastic crayfish (absolutely deadly back home), along with a few glow in the dark shrimp lures is what i have for soft plastics (gonna try some saltwater fishin too  ). topwater i have a few frog lures, floating and very shallow diving crankbaits, and the popper i carved/painted by hand. just a couple diving plugs but i got one of my wally divers, a suspending minnow, and another shallower diving jerkbait thats worked well at home. i have several different spoons as those are one of my favorite lures for just about anything i go after, bought a couple little georges as they demolish anything that swims for me, a cicada lure, dont forget the rooster tails, and of course my gar baits since people tell me they see em 3-4 feet down here along with terminal tackle. i got 2 of my shipmates to buy a license and takin em to dicks sporting goods today, so ill pick up a few more things for sure. as for my exact locaction, marrington plantation is a very short walk for me and the boat ramp at busy park in cooper river is just 3 miles or so from me. most of my time will be in marrington, but i also booked a charter for redfish next weekend  ill have to try out the surrounding lakes for bass and giant catfish later on and yes i want to do a deep sea trolling trip for marlin, tuna, and dolphin while im here!!! also gonna buy a heavy rod and try some shark fishing off a pier too. time for lunch but thanks for the help again!


Hey, Please keep us posted, I miss all the varied fishing in SC. ENJOY


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

ill definately keep people updated and i love hearing how things are going back home so keep pullin em out...just save some walleye for me when i can come home in april or may


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Senko worms. Toss them out, give them up to a minute to sink based on depth and slowly twitch them back to the boat. The bass love em!


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

Zoom trick worm, watermelon red #54, on a 3/0 tru turn red hook, weightless. Toss her out there, let her sink, watch your line. when it jumps or swims off, reel out slack and set the hook. I would do it on 10lb test. Photo and release and please post on here....good luck


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

if the water is stained/turbid buy some 3/16-3/8oz single gold colorado blade spinnerbaits. black or chartruese skirts. cast as close to the pads or cover as you can and hold your rod up high which will allow the bait to move slower in the shallow water.


----------

